
Microsoft: "Android is free like a puppy" - Flemlord
http://gizmodo.com/5446513/microsoft-compares-android-to-an-adorable-puppy
======
macmac
And Windows Mobile is free like the plague...

------
jcapote
Puppies grow up.

